# Dothan Al- Sheba, Female, Senior



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

This Poor girl looks like she has had a rough life. Its so sad 

SHEBA
German Shepherd Dog
Large Senior Female Dog Pet ID: 5152 










Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: SHEBA: Petfinder


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Her skin condition (looks like either discoid lupus or vitiligo) and age is going to stack the deck against her - I hope there is a kind soul out there who can get past this and see what a gem is within....
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

She doesn't even look that old to me.... Maybe 5. Definitely not a senior....


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

:bump: 

Sweet girl still needs a home and family


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

not on petfinder anymore


----------

